# Drinking H20



## Jill (Nov 14, 2003)

I try as hard as I can to drink Liters of water a day but I cant stand it! Can someone give me some info on why NOT drinking lotsa water is bad if you train?  Maybe if I know it'll help!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

Read #6
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22055&highlight=drinking+water


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks butterfly!  I notice you drink soooooo much water, If that were me I'd be in th bathroom 20 times a day!


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

Jill,

I too find it hard to drink enough water in the day.  Mainly since I really don't care for water.  I would rather have the good stuff like juice and things that taste good.  What I found that helps me is "tea".   I make a large pitcher of Tea and put in fridge.  I use the ultimate filtered pure drinking water and just add the tea for flavor and whalla......   It really makes a night and day difference and makes drinking the water far more enjoyable.   I could never drink that much water by itself.  But after adding the tea, no problem.   Other people will just use lemon.  A lemon in your water really spices it up too....  Just some creative ideas that I thought I would pass along to you.  It definately works for me.


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2003)

I could drink several litres of crystal light a day , but I dont think its as good for ya. Thanks for the tips!  Oh, do you just use tea bags?


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes Jill, tea is very good for you. 

What I use is called Lipton Cold Brew.  I get it at Safeway.
It contains 78mg of antioxidants per 8oz that help remove some bad things from your body.  It provides 22 pitcher size tea bags.
While it calls for only 1 tea bag per pitcher, I use 2.   But it tastes excellent.  Now I drink a minimum of a pitcher of water a day and love it.  Just make sure you don't pollute it with sugar or anything.
To answer your question directly, "Yes" use just teabags only.



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I could drink several litres of crystal light a day , but I dont think its as good for ya. Thanks for the tips!  Oh, do you just use tea bags?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 15, 2003)

Um...you do realize that tea contains caffeine, which is a diuretic?   It is actually flushing water out of your system, not keeping it in.  If you are using tea for flavour it should be decaffeinated.  Otherwise you are actually going to have to drink more just to replace what you are flushing out.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Um...you do realize that tea contains caffeine, which is a diuretic?   It is actually flushing water out of your system, not keeping it in.  If you are using tea for flavour it should be decaffeinated.  Otherwise you are actually going to have to drink more just to replace what you are flushing out.


Agreed.....

Jill you really should try and get as much plain water as you can.  Try adding some lemon and/or a packet of Splenda in it.  I do that sometimes when I can't finish my water.

Then, if necessary, Crystal light is your next best option.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

Jill,

The tea I recommended does not contain Caffeine.  So don't worry about that .  As for lemon, I already recommended that to you as another option.

Most tea's you will find contain less than half the caffeine as a cup of coffee (as a side note).   But if that small of amount of caffeine is a concern...  as mentioned, they have a large variety of decaffeinated teas.

Now since I have been dieting and drinking lots of water I am losing weight by leaps and bounds..  And hell I drink 4-5 cups of coffee in the morning.. It is loaded with caffeine... For me I love it.
   Hell, you can't do away with everything you love in life


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Hell, you can't do away with everything you love in life


You got that right!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 15, 2003)

Jodi,

There are many types of Teas.  I have spoken with a nutritionist, who recommended Green Tea.  You can drink it hot or cold.  There are herbal teas that even fight inflammation of the muscles, joint pain and backaches.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kelly *_
> Jodi,
> 
> There are many types of Teas.  I have spoken with a nutritionist, who recommended Green Tea.  You can drink it hot or cold.  There are herbal teas that even fight inflammation of the muscles, joint pain and backaches.


Yeah, I know.   Tea is good stuff   I drink several cups of it a day, especially Green & Black tea.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 15, 2003)

Also drink lots to avoid cramping... my right calve cramped once during w/o... couldnt get out of the machine and when I did, I couldnt walk


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah, 

Even Tank drinks a lot before and after his workouts..
But his liquid of choice is BEER.. 
<just kidding>   Couldn't resist that one.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

JJJ,

Yes, cramps are killers..  I get them from time to time and they are very painful.   I heard that when you get a lot cramps, your body may be lacking potassium. They say eat bananas.

I have sprung out of bed many times with leg cramps after being awakened by the sudden pain.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 15, 2003)

randy; bananas eh? good to know... never been a problem for me except that one time so Im good


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2003)

Calcium, magnesium and definately POTASSIUM!!!  If your cramping be sure to add these in 

I take extra potassium pills everyday (just started this recently).  My back cramps if I don't and its worked wonders.


----------



## Premo55 (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't think you'll have a problem if you sip water throughout the day as opposed to trying to down it all at one go...Try drinking 500ml post meals, and then 500 ml within an hour or so after that meal through sips....top your engine up again after you hit the washroom....personally I never have problems getting in even 2 to 3 liters of water at one go, though, lol, though the adventures in the washroom following such an episode do eventually get tired....

Peace.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

> adventures in the washroom



I'm affraid to even ask about that one Premo


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh, and Yes, Jodi have a couple bananas on me 
But don't eat the green ones


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

JJJ,

You would be interested to know how high bananas are in potassium...and energy for that matter.

 Check out my banana link   
http://www.personalhealthzone.com/nutrition/nutrients/fruits/banana.html


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

Check out my banana link?   

What are you advertising for?


----------



## JJJ (Nov 16, 2003)

Yupp, bananas are great. Dont belive the fructose hype. Demand free bananas for everyone from your next govenour


----------



## butterfly (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> If that were me I'd be in th bathroom 20 times a day!


Yeah that's about right   I count the trips to and from the ladies room as part of mt daily workout


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

You mean Governor,  Arnold Schwartznegger  




> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> Yupp, bananas are great. Dont belive the fructose hype. Demand free bananas for everyone from your next govenour


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry all you ladies, I guess that did sound kinda X rated  



> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Check out my banana link?
> 
> What are you advertising for?


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

That's where the cardio comes in butterfly... You just run or jog to the bathroom   And eat a banana on the way 



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah that's about right   I count the trips to and from the ladies room as part of mt daily workout


----------



## JJJ (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey Randy, saw u were from Khalifonja. To quote Letterman; "Nice going" (or does he say "well done") 

Bush and Schwartzenegger, great stuff for late night talkshows.


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh yeah   I like ole Arnold.  I think he will do well JJJ.


----------



## plouffe (Nov 25, 2003)

Believe it not there's such thing as drinking to much water. I dare someone to argue. Although it's hard to do....


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2003)

You can drink to much water causing cramps when running.
Outside of that, I have never heard of a single case of anyone drinking to much water.  Most people rarely drink their daily recommendation of water.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 25, 2003)

Hmm cramps???  I have never experienced that.  It makes me sweat more.


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe I'm wrong.  
I just read an article where they recommend drinking water for heat cramps 

I could of swore I heard drinking a lot of liquid before a run causes cramping.  Maybe it was eating instead


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2003)

Greetings my  Friend 
And Happy Holidays....Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Jodi (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> You can drink to much water causing cramps when running.
> Outside of that, I have never heard of a single case of anyone drinking to much water.  Most people rarely drink their daily recommendation of water.


Yes you can overdose on water.    Although rare, there is such a thing and there are several cases among athletes.

Its called hyponatraemic encephalopathy.  Do a search and you should find something about it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 25, 2003)

Yup, I've experienced hyponatremia. Got all dizzy. Even drinking some Gatorade and eating satly stuff didn't even help till a couple hours had already passed.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 25, 2003)

I had it too, last year.  I drank about 13 Liters of water..........this is how I found out about it.   My head hurt so bad, I ached all over and I had the dizzys too.  Thats why I rarely go above 8L now.


----------



## tai (Nov 25, 2003)

I drank so much water the other monday at this international students coffee meeting. I walked home with this girl afterward, we started having nice conversation, that until my bladder started to overflow. I needed to take a piss so bad, i would have pissed behind some bushes(but the girl). I have to hold it all the way home

lessons learn: 1. Drink lots of water when possible.
2. Dont drink as much water when walking home with a pretty girl


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2003)

Now I heard it all    And I thought the water was the one thing that was pure and free of any side affects to your body.   I guess there can be bad in anything these days 



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes you can overdose on water.    Although rare, there is such a thing and there are several cases among athletes.
> 
> Its called hyponatraemic encephalopathy.  Do a search and you should find something about it.


----------



## plouffe (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes you can overdose on water.    Although rare, there is such a thing and there are several cases among athletes.
> 
> Its called hyponatraemic encephalopathy.  Do a search and you should find something about it.




Thank you , you know what you're talking about!


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> Jodi:
> 
> You must spend alot of your time in the ladies room.
> ...



Whoops!  Well Happy Holidays then....


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 27, 2003)

More power to you Randy.  That is great spirit.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks Donescobar... I try


----------

